

Guy Kawasaki: How to Get the Most Out of Posterous - prakash
http://www.openforum.com/idea-hub/topics/the-world/article/twelve-tips-and-tricks-to-get-the-most-out-of-posterous-guy-kawasaki

======
Tichy
Is that really the more easy to use interface for the average person? They
would probably run away screaming if they were told to program, but here they
manage a sort of email command line.

------
cabalamat
Am I the only person who mentally prepends "pre-" when I hear the name of this
company?

------
zeynel1
As far as I understand posterous does not have comments functionality. Is this
correct?

~~~
truebosko
Every posterous blog comes with built-in commenting

